# Is the "new to Tractor Supply" Jonsered going to be new ?



## Sean McGillicuddy (May 13, 2013)

OK
I went in to the Tractor Supply and saw the new Jonsered saws.
So is this move ,going to cut into the Husky/Stihl market?
Something like the Ford/Chevy/Dodge battle?
Are They the only ones selling them?
A lot of new people will be buying. How do they "newer models" hold up?
Thought I would start something!


----------



## TreePointer (May 13, 2013)

When I first heard of this, I thought it was a good marketing move for Husqvarna Group. It gets Jonsered more name recognition and positions it to be their big box or non-dealer line, but something above Poulan and WeedEater. The Husqvarna line can be in dealers and selected other outlets. It's all under the same parent company, so it's not a Chevy-Ford battle. It's more like Chevrolet vs. Cadillac market positioning.

What does this mean for PoulanPro and WeedEater (Husqvarna's other OPE lines)? Maybe they die on the vine. Maybe you'll only see those in Walmart. Time and market forces will tell.

As for Jonsered "new models," they will be as durable as the same as the same machine in Husqvarna orange and angled handle.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 13, 2013)

But where does that leave Redmax?


----------



## MasterMech (May 13, 2013)

Funny thing is, I walked through those saws the other day and I saw the same saws that have been sitting there for years.  455 Ranchers, 445s, 435s etc.  Just in red rather than orange.


----------



## TreePointer (May 15, 2013)

I'm waiting to see if a 2166 shows up at either of my two TSC stores. That's not your typical box store saw.

Jonsered® CS 2166 Chainsaw, CARB Compliant


----------



## jeff_t (May 15, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I'm waiting to see if a 2166 shows up at either of my two TSC stores. That's not your typical box store saw.
> 
> Jonsered® CS 2166 Chainsaw, CARB Compliant



Yes! I saw one the other day. Doesn't even have a low kickback chain on it


----------



## Halligan (May 15, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I'm waiting to see if a 2166 shows up at either of my two TSC stores. That's not your typical box store saw.
> 
> Jonsered® CS 2166 Chainsaw, CARB Compliant


 
What Husqvarna model does that cross with? A 372xp?


----------



## TreePointer (May 15, 2013)

Halligan said:


> What Husqvarna model does that cross with? A 372xp?


 
Husqvarna 365 (70cc). A little engine modding will turn it into a 372XP equivalent.


----------



## mikefrommaine (May 16, 2013)

My TSC doesn't have a 2166. But those redheads are a lot better looking than what they replaced.


----------



## Wildo (May 18, 2013)

Well now I have a reason to go drool on the floor at TSC.  Hopefully they didn't cut quality to have more competitive prices.  My dealer is the man so he'll still keep getting my $ as long as he keeps being the man.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (May 20, 2013)

I went to my local TSC and was looking @ the 2166 hmm nice machine!
I did notice how full there display was with all the Jonsered and County line merchandise!
never noticed if they had that much stuff with the old display.


----------



## Halligan (Jun 10, 2013)

My TSC in Swansea Ma has them in and I checked them out. Nice looking saw's.


----------



## ScottinNJ (Aug 10, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I walked into our local Tractor Supply this morning and they had a couple of 2166 marked down to $349.99. I asked the manager about them. He said they were brought back by customers that didn't know how to use them. TS sends them back to the factory, the factory looks them over, and sends them back to TS. I thought this was a good deal. It started right up when I got home and tried it out. Wooo hooooo


----------



## Wildo (Aug 12, 2014)

WOW Smokin' deal!


----------



## muncybob (Aug 13, 2014)

I just received my 10% off TSC coupon, guess where I'm going this week!?

I still have my friends old Jonsered 630 Super II, how does the 2166 compare to that? I love the 630 but it gets heavy after a few hours.


----------



## EMB5530 (Aug 13, 2014)

muncybob said:


> I just received my 10% off TSC coupon, guess where I'm going this week!?
> 
> I still have my friends old Jonsered 630 Super II, how does the 2166 compare to that? I love the 630 but it gets heavy after a few hours.



Lighter duty saw but they are not bad for most people IMHO.


----------

